# Gingerbread Volume Boost?



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

I originally asked this over at XDA but here might be a better fit...

Been running the GB leaks and have been very happy with them (especially GummyCharged GBE 1.0-1.5) . My one issue is that the stock (2.2.x and leaked 2.3.x) ROMs all seem to suffer from low volume.

This was fixed when running a voodoo compatible kernel with Voodoo Control. The problem now that Voodoo Control no longer works (including the paid version), I cannot seem to be able to increase max volumes to Froyo levels. DSP Manager helps some, but doesn't seem to make as much of a difference.

Anyone else seeing this or have any other sound boosting suggestions?


----------

